# Bil Jac Large Breed Puppy



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bil Jac Large Breed puppy food did wonders for my puppy's diarrhea. Any feed back on this food?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely not one of the better foods on the market. Lots of by-products, not much meat, grains, sugar, salt, etc. I wouldn't feed it. *

Bil-Jac Large Breed Puppy*
*Ingredients:*
Chicken, Chicken By Products (Organs Only, Including Chicken Liver), Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Brewers Dried Yeast, Cane Molasses, Egg Product, Salt, Sodium Propionate, (a preservative), DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Inositol, BHA (a preservative), Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

There are better-quality foods out there but if it works well for your puppy, go for it!


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

I know it's not the best food but it stopped her diarrhea. I am nervous to swicth it she is so sensitive. I don't want to upset her again.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Emoore said:


> if it works well for your puppy, go for it!


I'm a believer in this too, but only to a point. When you get to the alpos, pedigrees, benefuls, and foods like this of the world... I think I'd try other options out there. I'd only come back to this food if I've tried multiple other options and they failed miserably.

Feeding this stuff is like feeding a kid mcdonalds every night. Dogs don't need sugars and salts in their diet.



Peyton18 said:


> I know it's not the best food but it stopped her diarrhea. I am nervous to swicth it she is so sensitive. I don't want to upset her again.


What were you feeding her before? What else have you tried? How old is she? Any medical issues or did the vet say she's healthy? And how did you transition from one food to the next?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would keep her on it for a little while longer then and give her insides a chance to heal. Then look for a better food.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> What were you feeding her before? What else have you tried? How old is she? Any medical issues or did the vet say she's healthy? And how did you transition from one food to the next?


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/174410-puppy-having-very-loose-stools.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya know...sometimes when ppl end up with a puppy that has a sensitive stomach the "not so great" dog foods seem to work better. I often wonder if the "higher" end dog foods are to rich and the dogs aren't breaking the food down. You could add some digestive enzymes also. Bromelain is a good one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bil Jac Dog Food | Review and Rating

There are three things that bother me with Bil Jac

1) The first ingredient is meat rather than a meat meal. Meat meal is dehydrated meat so there is actaully less protein from a meat source and more from the corn.
2) The chicken by products (organ only) is NOT a bad thing. 
3) Corn Meal is third ingredient. This implies to me that the main protein source is corn which is not a high quality protien.
4) Beet Pulp, is a filler. It's fiber and that is probably what is helping to firm up her stools but it has virtually no nutritional value.

I would give her system a break, keep her on this for the time being, add probiotics and digestive enzymes to help her 'rebuild' her system and help her digest her food. Once she has had time to recover, then I would look around at other foods that have a better quality protein source and very, very slowly switch her over so her system isnt' shocked..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

chelle said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/174410-puppy-having-very-loose-stools.html


Thanks... I missed that thread. 



Jax08 said:


> I would keep her on it for a little while longer then and give her insides a chance to heal. Then look for a better food.


Agreed



Jax08 said:


> Ya know...sometimes when ppl end up with a puppy that has a sensitive stomach the "not so great" dog foods seem to work better. I often wonder if the "higher" end dog foods are to rich and the dogs aren't breaking the food down. You could add some digestive enzymes also. Bromelain is a good one.


I think that's the case with some of the high protein kibbles out there, but a puppy like this should be able to handle a regular 24-26% protein formula like wellness super5, BB, or Innova (or something else similar) without problems assuming there's no underlying medical issues.

If this were me - I'd let her stomach settle for a few weeks and then do a very slow transition to a better diet. I'm talking at least a 2-3 week transition until you're 100% of the new kibble. I'd try this before supplementing anything.

If that didn't work, then maybe try some digestive enzymes or probios. 

If that didn't work, try again with another kibble. Maybe a sensitive stomach formula like california natural or wellness simple solutions.

If that didn't work, maybe start thinking about going back to the bil-jac.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Paul - why would you wait to add probiotics? Her system is out of whack now from the diarrhea so she would need it sooner than later. The bromelain is $12 for two months worth. It's just pineapple extract so certainly not anything expensive or potentially harmful. I use the chewable 40 mg. Definitely don't use anything larger and I would probably break that in half or a small puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Paul - why would you wait to add probiotics? Her system is out of whack now from the diarrhea so she would need it sooner than later. The bromelain is $12 for two months worth. It's just pineapple extract so certainly not anything expensive or potentially harmful. I use the chewable 40 mg. Definitely don't use anything larger and I would probably break that in half or a small puppy.


Some GSD's just have very sensitive stomachs. It's out of whack, but may just need some time to calm down. The OP's dog is very young (she got her at 6.5 weeks and is now around 8 or 9 weeks) and she's already been on multiple kibbles. That's a lot for such a young pup. I think she just needs some consistency and time to stabilize before throwing more stuff at her. Keep it simple at first.

Give her time to heal, slowly transition to a new food, and see if that works without having to use supplements. If it doesn't, you can always try the supplements after. That's just how I'd do it.


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok then I will keep her on the Bil Jac and try something better slowly. Any ideas on a good food I have worked in the dog world for my whole life and to be honest I have never been so confused on what to feed my dog. There are so many foods it is darn right overwelming. I have read that eagle pack is good and then so many others. I just want her on a good food that won't upset her belly.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Check out these websites. They're a good resource to learn about foods and the ingredients on the side of the bag.

Dog Foods - How to Choose?

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Dog Food Reviews by Brand


----------



## Peyton18 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you they were helpful. I hope she can handle a better food.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Although I don't feed Bil Jac at the present time....I did feed it many years ago, when I had Dobermans. I can honestly say....I never had a problem with the food.
They had excellent body & muscle mass, and very good coats.

I know of 2 people that have dogs with EPI....and BOTH dogs only do well with being fed Bil Jac over many other "5-6 star foods". I was very, surprised when I was told...

I know that the majority of GSD owners want to provide the best diets and way of life for our dogs.....but sometimes, we tend to forget......many of these foods were the "top foods" of the past eras, before the grain frees, holistic and RAW diets were being introduced.
Dogs lived healthy, normal lives _then_ on these foods....they CAN live normal, healthy lives _now_ on the same foods....
* OP....IF your dog/puppy is doing well or even better on a food or diet....stay with it. There are countless posts of dogs & puppies have digestive issues, many have switched diets time & time again, from one great food to another....only to continue having problems.....
So my advice (take it or leave it) is simple........*stay on the diet that works for your dog*. JMO


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

robinhuerta said:


> Although I don't feed Bil Jac at the present time....I did feed it many years ago, when I had Dobermans. I can honestly say....I never had a problem with the food.
> They had excellent body & muscle mass, and very good coats.


It seems like a lot of breeders do feed Bil-Jac. Kopper's breeder fed it and sent me home with a bag. I know some other GSD breeders who feed it too.


----------

